# brute cdi display trouble



## repoman (May 20, 2010)

i had the motor apart doing chains and when done my display works sometimes and then not and i mean all of it out then on ,,,, i checked buss connector its ben bypassed and seems fine ive looked for bad wires and when i jump the speedo pod i can get it to power up when unplugged and jumped ....... fan works fine runs fine but no display and no 4x4 and now no neutral and reverse lights and have to hold hand brake in to start ebc thing still seems to make noise with the key help im at my wits end with this thing


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

need more info on your ride. year, sra, irs, 650 or 750.


----------



## repoman (May 20, 2010)

its 2006 750 and i tried new cdi checked both buss connectors the grounds looked for bad wires and this thing has drove me crazy i got no displa at all and no 4x4 but the fan works and display i can get it to light upwith jumping it when its off the bike unplugged ... all this started after i toore it apart to put timing chains in it then not long after that i took the front jug off ever since it hasnt worked right sometimes it would come on sometimes it wouldnt but now its not working at all bike starts and runs i just lost the reverse light and the neutrall and now have to pull in brake lever to get starter to work and after all thsi i think it just started knocking im ready to burn this thing down its asweome when it runs right but my god its a beachhhh to work on anyone near melbourne florida on here that knows these things helppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## repoman (May 20, 2010)

2006 750 all started after i took it apart to put timing chains init it would work sometimes and sometimes no now nothing i just lost rev and neutrall lights to and now have to start it by pulling in the brake lever i replaced the cdi and have checked both buss connectors and all obviouse plugs grounds and connectors anyone near melbourne florida that can help that knows these bikes helpppppppppppp.... i have no 4x4 but the fan works and it runs .... and after all this it started knocking sounds like the crank im so fed up with this bike ...... it has no display at all no viewing only thing it will do is back lighting comes on withlight switch.... could it be key switch maybe ... im at a loss have no idea


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Loose wire in the display possibly.


----------

